# Salmon river slam outing???



## flyrod4steelhead (Mar 14, 2002)

Just wondering, what time, is everyone gonna start showing up? I might be up there around noon.


F4S
Dale Bailey


----------



## solasylum (Mar 29, 2000)

Dale...I won't make it up until about 6 or so.

Looking for a fishing partner for Friday evening if anyone is interested.

Scott


----------



## flyrod4steelhead (Mar 14, 2002)

I'm gonna change that. Me and my dad will prolly be up there before that. That way we can get some thing's if need be. See you all there.


Dale


----------



## unregistered55 (Mar 12, 2000)

Hoping to leave after my School Class on Thusday Evening...around 8pm...


----------



## YPSIFLY (Feb 13, 2001)

I'm planning on getting there on Fri. in the early afternoon.

I'm hoping someone will be there to fish with me, as this will be my first time on this river and I don't have a clue where to go.


----------



## Steely-Head (Dec 2, 2001)

I'll be there whenever you get there Dale.


----------



## flyrod4steelhead (Mar 14, 2002)

Well i talked with my dad the other night. He said he's gonna see if he get the day off of work. So being that, i'll probally be up there in the mornin, lol. No, i'm hopeing to be up there around noon. That way we can get my tent set up and the **** put where it belong's, FLYROD IN HAND, GONE FISHIN, LOL. 

I'll see you guy's/ gal's in a week


Dale


----------

